# How many do you recognise 1



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

*Vintage UK TV 1980*










*Good Luck*


----------



## Donald (Jun 12, 2013)

1. Angels 
2.?
3.The Young ones 
4.?
5.The Bill Or The First Episode Called The Woodentops Nick name for police
6.Sharlock Holmes
7. Meet the Kapoors   
9.Terry And June
8.?

8 And 9 pictures swaped around


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2013)

4 - The New Statesman


----------



## Brendan (Jun 12, 2013)

8: Keeping up appearances


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Donald said:


> 1. Angels
> 2.?
> 3.The Young ones
> 4.?
> ...



Very well Done Donald.

All correct except number 7.


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 4 - The New Statesman



Well Done Alan correct and right.


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Brendan said:


> 8: Keeping up appearances



Yes indee Brendan, well spotted.


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Just need to find 2 and 7


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2013)

David H said:


> Just need to find 2 and 7



I can recognise Tony Robinson in 2, but can't imagine what the programme might be - looks pre-Blackadder.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2013)

That looks like Nadim Sawalha in 7, but again, can't think of the programme


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

*Clue Time:*

*2* *unwearable clothing*

*7.* *Type of Asian oven*


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2013)

2 - The Rag Trade?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2013)

7 - Tandoori Nights?


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 12, 2013)

I was going to guess Goodness Gracious Me for no.7... until the clue!  Must be something to with a Tandoor, but I can't think what.


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 2 - The Rag Trade?



You're on the ball Alan


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 7 - Tandoori Nights?



Way to go man, well done Alan.


----------

